# A Gift For Celebration



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Greetings Slingshot Forum friends!!!

There is times in life when Fate give us the opportunity to learn the true value of friendship. That happened last week, when a dear friend of mine, someone I know since childhood, went to the hospital. What begun to be some routine tests, soon developed into a much worse situation, when my friend suffered a cardiac arrest. I was called upon the hospital by one of his sons, amidst a terrible feeling of anguish. When I arrived there, I was told that my friend was in the intensive care unit and his condition was critical.

As you surely know, one hasn't the will or strength to think in nothing else. It was a very worrying situation for me, and a sad one 

Luckily, after 3 days being held on the intensive care unit, heavily sedated, I received good news. His condition have improved and he's currently out of danger and responding well to the treatments. A blood clot was detected in one lung and dissolved. This was the cause of the accident

What all this has to do with slingshots, you ask??

Well, my friend Parnell sent me a secret parcel (its contents were unknown for me). After some long days (weeks, I believe) of waiting, the box arrived at my home. Of course, when I told this to Parnell, we both were very happy that everything arrived safely at my address. And then ...I received the call from the hospital. Well, the rest you already know.

Thank you so much, Parnell!!! Needless to say that your parcel will be in my memory for a long time. It meant so much to me and made me think in the true value of friendship, in a very dark hour of my life.

And excuse me for the delay of this topic, my friend. Gladly, it is here in my hands.

The pictures speak for themselves.

Cheers ...Q















The overall contents of the parcel (also was included a set of red Gold's Gym band, that I'm currently using on other slingshots. Fantastic stuff, by the way!)





















An awesome mesquite raw fork. Well, you folks know what's gonna happen to this fellow, don't ya??





















A fantastic ammo pouch of paracord. Truly great!!! I can say that it is an high quality item, strong and very functional. Soon I'll test it on one of my hikes, perhaps already on this weekend. Can't wait!!















A classic natural, with a very unusual finish!!! I think I've never had one like this. Parnell told me that it was carved out from a fork of Emory oak (Quercus emoryi) Truly unique!!! By the way, this slingshot came banded, with a Tex-Shooter pouch. But, after I've received good news from my friend in the hospital, I proceeded to shoot with it (that's my way to celebrate, I guess). After the shooting session, one of the bands broke LOL!! I'll have to band it soon!!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

A very special parcel indeed, thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GHT said:


> A very special parcel indeed, thanks for sharing the story.


Thanks for watching, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm very happy to hear that your friend is getting better. Congrats on the package...I'm sure you will make good use of everything.

Todd


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I am very glad to hear your friend is okay. A time like this is always sure to bring us back to the reality of how precious our friends and family are.

A wonderful package! I can't wait to see what you do with that mesquite. And, the ammo pouch is awesome!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Giving a raw fork to Q's hand is not a good idea..... :rofl: Can't wait to see the gem out of it.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Truly great news about your friend, and I do wish a speedy 100% recovery! Also, a great time to receive such a nice gift to pick you up a bit!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> I'm very happy to hear that your friend is getting better. Congrats on the package...I'm sure you will make good use of everything.
> 
> Todd


Thank you so much, GrayWolf!!

Yes, my friend is getting better  What a relieve, you can imagine!!!

And Parnell is the man!!

Cheers ...Q



quarterinmynose said:


> I am very glad to hear your friend is okay. A time like this is always sure to bring us back to the reality of how precious our friends and family are.
> 
> A wonderful package! I can't wait to see what you do with that mesquite. And, the ammo pouch is awesome!


Thank you, QIMN!!!

Friends are only missed when they're not around. It's strange.

And it is a package full of good stuff. The pouch is awesome, it was a great gift from Parnell!!

Also the slingshot and the raw mesquite fork ...Yummmy!!

Cheers ...Q



e~shot said:


> Giving a raw fork to Q's hand is not a good idea..... :rofl: Can't wait to see the gem out of it.


LOL!!!

You sir, are a GENTLEMAN and a good FRIEND!!! :wave:

Nuff' said!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

JUSTJOB said:


> Truly great news about your friend, and I do wish a speedy 100% recovery! Also, a great time to receive such a nice gift to pick you up a bit!


Thank you so much for the nice comment!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome parcel!! That mesquite is going to look fantastic, can't wait to see it!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

some times parcel just come in the right moment ;-) and fast recovery to your friend

cheers


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

So happy that your friend is doing better Q. It is times like this that make us spin around and see the whole world in a new way.

I am also happy for you to have gotten such a great package of goodies. Nice one Parnell!! Well done.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Glad to hear your friend is recovering. That is an awesome package! You can carve the fork into a special memory slingshot.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Just the in right moment, you deserve it Q, nice stuff in the box, have fun with the mesquite fork !!

greetings mr.teh :wave:


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

First and foremost I am very happy about your friends recovery! I am glad that the package arrived when it did for you and that your were able to enjoy the oak catty. I will say that I was starting to get worried about the time it was taking to arrive, but as Leon said sometimes things arrive at the right time.

I can hardly wait to see the results of the mesquite fork, it will undoubtedly be awesome. I hope you can continue to enjoy the contents of the package as much as I have been enjoying the linx.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

PorkChopSling said:


> Awesome parcel!! That mesquite is going to look fantastic, can't wait to see it!


Thanks for the nice reply, my friend!!!

The mesquite will surely be posted here, when transformed into a proper slingshot!! 

Cheers ...Q



leon13 said:


> some times parcel just come in the right moment ;-) and fast recovery to your friend
> 
> cheers


Thank you so much, Leon!!!

Many thanks also for your positive vibrations!!

Cheers ...Q



SmilingFury said:


> So happy that your friend is doing better Q. It is times like this that make us spin around and see the whole world in a new way.
> 
> I am also happy for you to have gotten such a great package of goodies. Nice one Parnell!! Well done.
> 
> ...


You bet, sir. This episode made me think a lot about many things. Perhaps, in a way, it strengthens a man's character.

Thank you so much for watching!!

Cheers ...Q



Can-Opener said:


> Glad to hear your friend is recovering. That is an awesome package! You can carve the fork into a special memory slingshot.


Thanks for dropping by, my friend!!

That mesquite fork will be a symbol, you can be sure.

Cheers ...Q



Mr.Teh said:


> Just the in right moment, you deserve it Q, nice stuff in the box, have fun with the mesquite fork !!
> 
> greetings mr.teh :wave:


Thanks for the kind words, my great friend!!!!

All the best for you!!

Cheers ...Q



parnell said:


> First and foremost I am very happy about your friends recovery! I am glad that the package arrived when it did for you and that your were able to enjoy the oak catty. I will say that I was starting to get worried about the time it was taking to arrive, but as Leon said sometimes things arrive at the right time.
> 
> I can hardly wait to see the results of the mesquite fork, it will undoubtedly be awesome. I hope you can continue to enjoy the contents of the package as much as I have been enjoying the linx.


Sir, you were indeed a very generous man!!!!!

I think my "Linx" will never top this awesome parcel.

The contents are valuable, but the meaning of friendship is even greater!!

Thank you so much for your generosity!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Sad but happy story puts life into perspective and demonstrates the importance of friendship. Glad your friend is getting better and like others before have said, I can't wait to see the transformation of that mesquite into one of your masterpieces.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Q my friend! I am so very happy that the health of your good buddy is improving. What a nice package from Parnell as icing on the cake!!  Lookingforward to seeing your splendid work on that mesquite :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

BlackBob said:


> Sad but happy story puts life into perspective and demonstrates the importance of friendship. Glad your friend is getting better and like others before have said, I can't wait to see the transformation of that mesquite into one of your masterpieces.


Thanks for watching BlackBob!!!

I will gather some inspiration in the following days. It is the first time I have a raw mesquite fork to work!!

Cheers ...Q



Btoon84 said:


> Q my friend! I am so very happy that the health of your good buddy is improving. What a nice package from Parnell as icing on the cake!!  Lookingforward to seeing your splendid work on that mesquite :bowdown:


My friend Btoon!!

Many thanks for dropping by and saying those nice words!!

Even from far away, they mean a lot 

And I'll try to do justice to that marvellous chunk of mesquite!! Parnell was really a generous fellow!!

Hope everything is getting along fine with you and I wish you a speedy comeback to the world of slingshots, here on the forum!!

Cheers ...Q


----------

